# Gesamtbetriebsdauer



## Hitschkock (2 August 2012)

Hi zusammen,

Ich bin am lesen der Betriebsanleitung FBSI ( http://www.automation.siemens.com/d...tSet=9656&CurrentItem=9656&ResultType=content ) von Siemens 

und lese dann "

Subsystem "Standard-SIMATIC/SINUMERIK-Peripherie"

Das Subsystem "Standard-SIMATIC/SINUMERIK-Peripherie" hat gemäß IEC
61508 folgende Eigenschaften:
[1] SIL-capability: SIL 2
[1] Betriebsart: "high demand/continuous mode"
[1] PFHD ("probability of a dangerous failure per hour"): 2,77 10-7/h 
[1] Maximale Gesamtbetriebsdauer ("mission time"): 10 Jahre


"

Wie ist der letzte Satz zu bewerten? 
Muss man nach 10 Jahren die NC oder PLC oder alles wo Siemens Draufsteht wegwerfen???
Die Maschine an der Ich Arbeite ist 8 Jahre alt was ist in 2 Jahren nun zu tun???


----------



## Tommi (3 August 2012)

Hallo,

also in der aktuellen 61508, welche die VDE 0803 ist, kommt der obige Begriff nicht
mehr vor (Dein Handbuch ist ja von 2006).
Da wird von einem Gesamt-Sicherheitslebenszyklus gesprochen. Von 10 Jahren
steht da auch nichts.
Ist ein ziemlich langes Kapitel in der Norm.

Die Norm wendet sich, soviel ich weiß, eigentlich mehr an die Hersteller von sicheren
Steuerungen. Die müssen sicherstellen, daß ihre Geräte über einen Zeitraum x sicher sind.

Vielleicht weiß noch jemand etwas genauer bescheid... 

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Profilator (3 August 2012)

Hallo,

schön, jetzt sind wir ja schon 2 !   

Ich glaube nämlich nicht das sonst noch jemand das je gelesen hat. Wichtig ist hier noch zu erwähnen, das es sich bei der  "FBSI" um nichts geringeres handelt als die offizielle Funktionsbeschreibung der Fa. Siemens zu ihrem Produkt "Safety Integrated" !

Das bedeuted nichts anderes, als das alle Siemens-Komponenten oder eben wie von Siemens formuliert das Subsystem “SINUMERIK 840D / SIMODRIVE 611 digital" die mit Safety Integrated zudsammenhängen nach 10 
Jahren ausgetauscht werden müssen. Weil Siemens nur für diesen Zeitraum die Werte garantiert !  Das betrifft wie angegeben die NCU und alle Achs-Regelungskarten.

Ob das auf Messen und bei Präsentationen mit den schönen bunten Bildern von den Marketing-Leuten auch erwähnt wurde ?

@Tommi
nichts für ungut, aber Hitch hat doch klar nach der Angabe des Herstellers "Maximale Gesamtbetriebsdauer meiner Geräte: 10 Jahre" gefragt bzw. was das bedeuted. Was haben die Aussagen zur Norm damit zu tun ?

 

MfG


----------



## Tommi (3 August 2012)

Hallo Profilator,

wenn ich nur das Rote beantwortet hätte, hätte ich schreiben müssen: "Keine Ahnung".
Oder ich hätte mich gar nicht gemeldet.

Aber die Norm wurde im Text auch erwähnt und deshalb habe ich, weil ich die Möglichkeit
dazu habe, die Aktualität geprüft.

Das finde ich in so einem Forum durchaus angemessen.

Bist Du seit Neuestem so eine Art Antwortenbewerter hier im Forum?
Klär mich auf...

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Profilator (3 August 2012)

Hallo Tommi,

bitte nicht falsch verstehen, wir alle die uns mit diesen Themen beschäftigen müssen sind ja schon gestraft genug. 

Mir fällt nur auf das sehr oft der Kollage A eine Frage zu Äpfeln stellt, und dann kommen von B, C und D
Antworten, die von ihrer Aussage her durchaus richtig sind, sich aber auf Birnen beziehen. Dann entwickeln
sich die Forenbeiträge immer weiter von der Ursprungsfrage weg, weil spätestens E dann auch noch was zu Bananen beisteuert. Ich glaube ein generelles Phänomen in allen Foren, aber vielleicht bin ich auch nur zu kritisch....

In diesem Sinne ein schönes WE

P.S. Die Situation mit den 10 Jahren die Siemens angibt ist ein richtig spannendes Thema, mal sehen was da noch so alles an Beiträgen kommt.

MfG


----------



## Tommi (3 August 2012)

Profilator schrieb:


> aber vielleicht bin ich auch nur zu kritisch....



vielleicht bist Du das, aber bestimmt nicht immer...

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Hitschkock (3 August 2012)

@ Profilator 
Ich verstehe es eigendlich eher in der Richtung das die DMP Klemmen und die SM Baugruppen mit den dazugehörigen Relais getauscht werden solten.
Falls tatsächlich auch die Regler, NCU und Motoren (wegen der Geber) getauscht werden sollten sehe ich garkeine vorteile mehr im bereich Safety.
Ich weiß noch von meiner Technikerarbeit wo ich so etwas mit Beckhoff gemacht hatte. Da heist es das in den Modulen ein Counter drinnen sei und 
nach der Lebenszeit (20 Jahre) das Modul für immer sperrt.

Wie sieht es bei so einem PILZ PNOZ X3P oder S4 wohl aus???


----------



## MSB (3 August 2012)

@Hitschkock
In deinem FBSI ist ja auch von der Sinumerik ansich, sowie von den F-Baugruppen die Rede, mit der gleichen geringen Betriebsdauer.

P.S. Pnoz X3P hat eine Gebrauchsdauer von 20 Jahren ...

PPS Zitat aus deinem Handbuch zur Standard-Peripherie:


> Die Sensor–/Aktoreinbindung über das Subsystem ”Standard–SIMATIC/SINUMERIK–
> Peripherie” wird spätestens ab 2009 nicht mehr unterstützt bzw. zertifiziert.



Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Hitschkock (4 August 2012)

Hi Zusammen,
da mein Maschinchen ja bj 2004 ist bleibt hier einiges zu überdenken???

Was wäre wenn man die Sicherheit neu Plant mit Standart Relais und das Safty überbord wirft, dann könnte man die NC selbst doch weiter betreiben.

oder?


----------



## Blockmove (4 August 2012)

Hitschkock schrieb:


> Was wäre wenn man die Sicherheit neu Plant mit Standart Relais und das Safty überbord wirft, dann könnte man die NC selbst doch weiter betreiben.



Das kann aber einen ganz schönen Ratenschwanz mit sich ziehen.
Siemens hat in den letzten Jahren so einiges an Sicherheit in die Antriebe gesteckt.
Du kannst sicher nicht alle Sicherheitsfunktionen so einfach mit Standard-Elementen ersetzten.
Letztlich kannst du wahrscheinlich gerade mal die Versorgungsspannungen sicher mit Schützen / Relais abschalten. Das gibt vielleicht gerademal einen sicheren Halt.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Hitschkock (4 August 2012)

Ich merke schon das wird ein ganz Interessantes Thema dieses umbau upgrade.

Wer muss eigendlich sorge dafür tragen das so eine Anlage nach 10 Jahren abgeschaltet wird?

Muss man das mit einem Hinweis machen oder die Antriebe Software seitig killen... ??

weis das einer?


----------



## Safety (4 August 2012)

Hallo,
wenn die Gebrauchsdauer nur 10 Jahre beträgt dann muss man dies in der BA angeben das gehört in die Sicherheitshinweise.
Verantwortlich ist der Betreiber, der muss dafür sorgen das die in der BA enthaltenen Maßnahmen umgesetzten werden!
Gut das es mal einer gemerkt hat man sollte immer die Datenblätter gut lesen.


----------



## Blockmove (4 August 2012)

Safety schrieb:


> ... man sollte immer die Datenblätter gut lesen.



Und immer schön die Version aufheben / archivieren, die zum Zeitpunkt des Inverkehrbringens der Anlage aktuell ist.
Schon interessant wie sich sicherheitsrelevante Werte oder Rahmenbedingungen stillschweigend ändern 

Wir haben mittlerweile ein Verzeichnis mit verschiedenen Versionen.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Hitschkock (5 August 2012)

Hi @all
In meinem Fall ist wieder mal alles anders  ;-)

ich soll eine Transporteinrichtung zum laufen bringen aber jetzt kommts.
Die einrichtung ist nach Deutschen Standart und Normen von 2004 sie wurde mit bis zu 4 Bearbeitungszentren ( Zerespanung ) betrieben. und diversen Förderbändern.
Die BAZ bleiben aber Rest kommt weg  ergo Neue Anlage oder also neue Gesetzte.

damit es lustig wird die jetzt 4 BAZ sind mit der selben Safty ausgestattet.

wenn man es jetzt genau nimmt ist es doch alles für die Katz mit der neuen Maschinen Richtlinie fällt da alles druch und mit der Alten Technik muss es in 2Jahren eh weg

ist meine bewertung so richtig?


----------



## Blockmove (5 August 2012)

Hitschkock schrieb:


> Die BAZ bleiben aber Rest kommt weg  ergo Neue Anlage oder also neue Gesetzte.



Dir bleibt vielleicht der Ausweg über den Begriff der Maschine.
Du hast 4 BAZ und eine Fördertechnik.
Solange du keine "innige" Verknüpfung und klare mechanische / elektrische Schnittstellen zwischen den Anlagen hast, kannst du 5 Einzelmaschinen deklarieren.
Somit kannst du deine Transporteinrichtung neu machen. Bei den BAZ musst du darauf achten, dass durch den Umbau keine wesentliche Änderung im Sinne der MRL entsteht.


Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Hitschkock (5 August 2012)

Hi
mir ging es mehr um die NC, müsste man die Kisten nun in 2 jahren...  Modernisieren, warscheinlich nicht möglich, oder verschrotten wegen der Richtlinie???


----------



## Safety (5 August 2012)

Hallo,
es geht Dir in der Frage vorrangig um die Klärung Gebrauchsdauer, hier ist der Hersteller der Komponenten zu befragen!
Wenn der Dir eine Softwareupdate oder sonstige Maßnahmen vorschlägt sollte dies keine wesentliche Veränderung der Maschine sein. Also ist auch hier nicht die neue MRL anzuwenden.
Also erst mal mit dem Hersteller der Komponenten sprechen was zu tun ist.
Dann klären ob Dein Umbau eine wesentliche Veränderung darstellt, Risikobeurteilung erstellen und sehen was für neue Gefährdungen du erzeugst mit dem Umbau, alles sauber Dokumentieren und Dokumente wie Schaltpläne und BA nachführen.
Nur wenn du zu dem Schluss kommen solltest wesentliche Veränderung dann ist alles nach neuster Richtlinie auszuführen.
Dies wird auch sehr ausführlich im Leitfaden zur MRL erklärt, siehe Thema weiter unten.


----------



## Blockmove (5 August 2012)

Hitschkock schrieb:


> Hi
> mir ging es mehr um die NC, müsste man die Kisten nun in 2 jahren...  Modernisieren, warscheinlich nicht möglich, oder verschrotten wegen der Richtlinie???



Was spricht gegen einen simplen Austausch der Teile?
Wenn die Anlagen jetzt 8 Jahre alt sind, dann bekommst du doch noch Ersatzteile bzw. Neuteile.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Hitschkock (5 August 2012)

4x BAZ 2x Transportsystem

= 6x NCU und 42 Motoren (wegen Gebern) und 42 Regler und viele DPM und SM Baugruppen vieleicht auch noch 16 Massstäbe

Ich glaube das wird Sa* teuer.:-x

??? 10 Jahre ??? andere schaffen 20 das würde ich ja vieleicht verstehen

// so verstehe ich den Text Inhalt von der FBSI anleitung  //


----------



## Blockmove (5 August 2012)

Hitschkock schrieb:


> = 6x NCU und 42 Motoren (wegen Gebern) und 42 Regler und viele DPM und SM Baugruppen vieleicht auch noch 16 Massstäbe



Stellt sich nur die Frage welche Elemente davon zur Sicherheitsfunktion gehören.
Hier würde ich mal bei Siemens nachfragen. Wenn du bei dieser Anzahl von Elementen mit dem Einsatz von Konkurrenz-Elementen drohst, wird sich der Siemens Vertrieb schon anstrengen. 

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Safety (5 August 2012)

Hallo,
wie schon geschrieben frage den Hersteller!
Eventuell gibt es Möglichkeiten das Ganze auf einfache Weise zu umgehen.
Siehe diesen Link
http://support.automation.siemens.c...objaction=csview&extranet=standard&viewreg=WW
Was jetzt nach Ablauf der Mission Time zu tun ist sagt Dir der Hersteller.


----------



## Profilator (6 August 2012)

Hallo,

Für mich ist das eindeutig, was in der FB steht :

_Zu diesem Zweck wird die SINUMERIK Safety Integrated in Subsysteme aufgeteilt:
Subsystem __*“SINUMERIK 840D / SIMODRIVE 611digital”*, bestehend aus
__SINUMERIK 840D–NCU und SIMODRIVE 611 digital–Regelung.
__Subsystem *“Standard–SIMATIC/SINUMERIK–Peripherie” *__, bestehend aus__SINUMERIK DMP–Modulen und 
SIMATIC–Standard–Peripherie–Modulen ET __200M und ET 200S

_Das bedeuted nichts anderes, als das alle Siemens-Komponenten wie unter 3.3.1 und 3.3.3 in der FB beschrieben
bei einer üblichen Konfiguration Sinumerik 840D + Safety , nämlich E/A,s über DMP-Module NCU und Achs-
Regelungskarten nach 10 Jahren ausgetauscht werden müssen.

Ich glaube kaum, das alternativ mal eben ein SW-Update das gleiche bewirkt. 
Immerhin liegen wir hier bei reinen Materialkosten für eine Beispielmaschine (NCU, DMP, 5 Achsen) von grob geschätzt
15T€. Dazu kommt natürlich noch die Neuinbetriebnahme nach Tausch.



MfG

​


----------



## Tommi (6 August 2012)

Profilator schrieb:


> Immerhin liegen wir hier bei reinen Materialkosten für eine Beispielmaschine (NCU, DMP, 5 Achsen) von grob geschätzt
> 15T€. Dazu kommt natürlich noch die Neuinbetriebnahme nach Tausch.



Hallo,

bevor man mit einer fünfstelligen Bedarfsmeldung zum Chef geht, sollte man aber nochmal bei Siemens
nachfragen, ob da evtl. eine "statistische Altlast" vorliegt.

Alle nicht-siemensianischen Gebrauchsdauerangaben, die ich mir heute mal angesehen habe, liegen bei 20 Jahren.
Ausnahme Relais und Schütze, sowie Hinweise, daß man den NOT-HALT halbjährlich betätigen muss.

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Hitschkock (11 August 2012)

Hi zusammen,
Die Safety läuft jetzt endlich mit meiner soft und hardware zusammen und störungs frei.

Auf dem Herrsteller seiner Erklärung zu, was man nach 10 Jahren Tauschen muss warte ich noch
Die erste Aussage war gibt es denn noch alle Teile (ja aber die DMP sind sa* teuer)
Machen wird mein Boss da wohl nichts denn eine Regler Karte 2500€ eine NCU 7500€ plus den rest, die Preise habe ich nicht abgefragt.

Sind da wohl runderneuerte Karte von Freien Zuliefranten auch IO (sind ja immer noch alt )


----------



## Tommi (19 August 2012)

Hallo,

dies habe ich zum Thema noch in den Technischen Daten eines 
Herstellers von sicheren Sensoren gefunden.

Gruß
Tommi


----------

